# The Roar Before the Rolex 24 Hours Of Daytona



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

The Rolex 24 shakedown kicked off in Daytona this weekend. This is the commemorative 50-th edition of the 24 Hours of Daytona and the stakes are especially high for all teams this year.

Turner Motorsport is campaigning 2 cars in class GS and 2 in class GT. The #96 #97 GS and #93 #94 GT cars have been on track today and yesterday and all drivers have had a chance to get behind the wheel.









Here are pictures from the event and insight straight from Turner's drivers and crew:

http://www.onehotlap.com/2012/01/roar-before-rolex-24-hours-of-daytona.html


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

*Rolex 24 Night Testing*

Here are some awesome night testing shots too!








http://www.onehotlap.com/2012/01/rolex-24-hours-of-daytona-night-testing.html

Follow Turner on Twitter

Live Grand-Am updates


----------

